# [Gravure] impossible de graver

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à graver de CD-ROM. J'ai installé cdrkit et Xfburn.

En ligne de commande, j'obtiens :

```
# cdrecord blank=fast dev=ATA:0,0,0

WARNING: the ATA: method is considered deprecated on modern kernels!

Use --devices to display the native names.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identification : 'DVD A  DH20A3H  '

Revision       : 'YP5U'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Errno: 0 (Success), test unit ready scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 40s

wodim: No disk / Wrong disk!
```

Xfburn me dit que le lecteur est vide. Il y a pourtant bien un disque (réinscriptible) dans mon lecteur. Le problème se produit avec n'importe quel CD-ROM.

----------

## Desintegr

Le lecteur fonctionne-t-il en lecture ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Le lecteur fonctionne-t-il en lecture ?

 

Oui

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye avec une autre marque de CD-RW.

Essaye aussi avec un autre OS (LiveCD, LiveUSB, etc.)

----------

## tmasscool

Essaie peut-être de graver en utilisant l'option dev=/dev/cdrw.

Sur un ancien graveur, je n'arrivais pas à graver si j'utiliser l'option dev=ATA:X,X,X ....

----------

## El_Goretto

T'as vérifié ta conf' noyal?

----------

## geekounet

```
WARNING: the ATA: method is considered deprecated on modern kernels! 
```

T'utilises bien le support Generic SCSI dans le kernel (nécessaire à la gravure) ? Et t'as bien désactivé l'émulation SCSI dépréciée depuis 2-3 ans ? Et est-ce que t'utilises la libata ou encore les vieux drivers IDE dépréciés ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> Essaie peut-être de graver en utilisant l'option dev=/dev/cdrw.

 

J'ai pu effacer le CD en ligne de commande en utilisant cette option.  Ensuite, j'ai réussi à le graver sous Xfburn. Par contre Xfburn ne détecte qu'un seul lecteur.

Pour répondre aux questions sur la config du kernel, j'ai un kernel compilé avec Genkernel.

----------

